# Supro 1624T Value



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was just wondering what a Supro 1624T amp would be worth, I have no idea on when it was made but it is quite old by looking at it. It is al original except the power tubes which have been replaced, the reason I am asking is that I have a chance to buy one for $800 dollars. I think it is a good deal but I would like to hear what you all think.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

they are pretty hard to come by, and have an interesting pedigree, so that seems like a good price to me


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That seems like a very good price if it's all orginal and in good shape. I have a Magic Amps ZI combo that is based on the 1624T. Some folks here heard it at the Calgary amp "fest" a couple years ago.










If you like early Zep, you'll like the Supro.

Pete


----------



## Stoney75 (3 mo ago)

Did you end up buying the Supro? I’m looking to buy one of those 1624t’s as well! Just haven’t found one yet in my price range


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

If I was offered one at $800, I would buy it on the spot.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Stoney75 said:


> Did you end up buying the Supro? I’m looking to buy one of those 1624t’s as well! Just haven’t found one yet in my price range


LOL This is a 12 year old thread. He hasn't been here in 4 years. 
Report
*BadCo73*
Registered · From Olds, AB
Joined Jan 17, 2009
Last seen Aug 17, 2018


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol.. I got had !!!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Oh man I had to pass up a vintage Supro Big Star for 600 becasue I was traveling and didnt have the space.


----------

